# Spike is crafting bonsai shelves



## aww (Apr 16, 2020)

Spike is crafting bonsai shelves

I’m not sure how long he’ll be crafting but I’m also not going to be online longer either. Probably 30 minutes haha.

I don’t need anything. Tips are appreciated but not necessarily. I will accept two people at a time!


----------



## magpies (Apr 16, 2020)

hello, i would love to come over, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 16, 2020)

I’ll come please


----------



## fanism (Apr 16, 2020)

May I come? Thanks


----------



## nintendog (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, I'd love to come!


----------



## axo (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! Can i stop by?


----------



## Nythrill (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come by. Thanks
[ Thanks for the thread, enjoy the gift  ]


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come visit!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to visit! I can bring a little gift


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

Been wanting this! Can I come pls thanks!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 16, 2020)

May I come too? Thanks.


----------



## xchristy (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come also thankss


----------



## GereGere (Apr 16, 2020)

may i go? nwn


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## dino (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to come by, please!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's room


----------



## drchoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit whenever! I want all the plaaants.

Also, thanks for doing this~


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 16, 2020)

may i come by pleaseeeee


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 16, 2020)

would love to visit if he's still crafting ;v;


----------



## Jassiii (Apr 16, 2020)

If you’re still taking visitors I’d love to visit • ◡•


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

Oops nvm. Just realized I already have this! Sorry about that!!


----------



## aww (Apr 16, 2020)

Sorry for the delay! Just working my way down! 

I’ll like your post when you’re next!

Also for faster leaving, just press the “-“ on your switch and click go back home lol


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 16, 2020)

Busy diy day, if there's time I'd like to stop by.


----------



## Feferily (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come too please <3


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## dino (Apr 16, 2020)

aww said:


> Sorry for the delay! Just working my way down!
> 
> I’ll like your post when you’re next!
> 
> Also for faster leaving, just press the “-“ on your switch and click go back home lol



thank you so much for doing this! but ahh, just so you know, people leaving a town using '-' will 9 times out of 10, stop the villager from crafting !   only way to maybe get them back to it after even one is to save and reload your game.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 16, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## shuba (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd also like to come


----------



## CowKing (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come by, I'll tip big! TY!!


----------



## ermis (Apr 16, 2020)

i would love to come by if still doing this!


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 16, 2020)

Are they still crafting?
I’d like to visit


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to grab this DIY!


----------



## NewHope (Apr 16, 2020)

Is this still going? If so I'd love to come.


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 16, 2020)

If this is still available I'd love to come over!


----------



## aww (Apr 16, 2020)

After I’m done with the two above I’ll be done for the day haha 
Sleepy. Thank you everyone for stopping by! This was fun


----------

